# Dunlop Targa New Zealand - GT-R's Battling



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 1 - Rotongaro/Rotowaro

1 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:07:08
2 957 Clark Proctor / Tony Callaghan Nissan GT-R35 00:07:15
3 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:07:19
4 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:07:24
5 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 9 00:07:26
6 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:07:29
7 818 Ross Johnson / Michael Patching Porsche 996 GT2 00:07:32
8 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:07:33
9 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:07:39
10 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:07:40

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 2 - Whatawata

1 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:03:38
2 957 Clark Proctor / Tony Callaghan Nissan GT-R35 00:03:41
3 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:03:45
4 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:03:46
5 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:03:47
6 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:03:48
7 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:03:48
8 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:03:52
9 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:03:52
10 840 Martin Dippie / Greg Ball Porsche GT3 RS 00:03:58


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 3 - Rangiatea/Rangtoto


1 957 Clark Proctor / Tony Callaghan Nissan GT-R35 00:23:44
2 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:23:50
3 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:24:34
4 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:24:34
5 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:24:38
6 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:24:47
7 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:24:48
8 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:24:55
9 840 Martin Dippie / Greg Ball Porsche GT3 RS 00:25:18
10 820 Richard Mehrtens / Stephen Howard MercedesBenz CLK63 AMG Black 00:25:30


Clark Proctor put 6 seconds on Tony Quinn in the 3rd stage of the day. The cumulative time so far over 3 stages puts Quinn in first by 4 seconds, followed by Proctor and Millen.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Classic Results for Stage : 4 - Waitomo


1 957 Clark Proctor / Tony Callaghan Nissan GT-R35 00:06:46
2 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:06:51
3 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:06:57
4 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:07:04
5 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:07:05
6 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:07:09
7 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:07:12
8 840 Martin Dippie / Greg Ball Porsche GT3 RS 00:07:13
9 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:07:20
10 775 Barry Hare / Nigel Parr BMW mini Cooper 00:07:20


Clark Proctor puts 5 seconds on Tony Quinn in the fourth of seven stages, which gives Proctor a 1 second overall lead. GT-R's are still 1,2,3 with three stages remaining today.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Total Cumulative Time after Day 1










1 997 Tony Quinn Nissan 9 00:19:01 01:29:04 1
3 957 Clark Proctor Nissan 9 00:19:16 01:29:05 2
2 975 Steve Millen Nissan 9 00:19:11 01:31:16 3
4 945 Glenn Inkster Mitsubishi 9 00:19:17 01:31:17 4
5 926 Jason Gill Mitsubishi 9 00:19:25 01:31:47 5
6 917 Glenn Smith Mitsubishi 9 00:19:33 01:32:02 6
12 998 Harry Dodson Nissan 9 00:20:10 01:33:16 7
11 716 Mark Whyte Toyota 7 00:20:02 01:33:24 8
9 944 Rick Giddy Subaru 9 00:19:53 01:34:10 9
7 840 Martin Dippie Porsche 8 00:19:49 01:34:18 10
10 775 Barry Hare BMW 7 00:19:56 01:34:44 11
8 947 Brian Green Mitsubishi 9 00:19:51 01:34:56 12
14 748 Paul Halford Maserati 7 00:20:18 01:36:06 13
13 670 Gary Murphy BMW 6 00:20:15 01:36:09 14
16 820 Richard Mehrtens MercedesBenz 8 00:20:23 01:36:14 15
15 709 Tim James Porsche 7 00:20:22 01:37:45 16
21 788 Graeme Wong Subaru 7 00:20:44 01:37:49 17
18 894 Bob Boniface Porsche 8 00:20:39 01:39:15 18
17 845 Tim O'Connor Ferrari 8 00:20:32 01:39:17 19
19 964 Fenton Painter Toyota 9 00:20:40 01:39:18 20
23 601 Simon Clark BMW 6 00:20:53 01:39:18 21
20 641 Mark Cole BMW 6 00:20:43 01:39:33 22
47 940 Leigh Hopper Subaru 9 00:26:05 01:40:42 23
25 604 Mike Sexton BMW 6 00:21:18 01:41:28 24
28 861 David Rogers Mitsubishi 8 00:21:37 01:41:48 25


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm following your thread on NAGTROC, thanks for the updates!

It is good to see recognisable R35s competing successfully.
The GT1s and GT500s are all very cool, but not really related very closely to our cars.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

A problem with Clark Proctor put him nearly 2 minutes behind Tony Quinn. Over 34 total stages, and 712.7 km (442 miles) of closed stages, and a total of 1464 km (909 miles) , lots can happen.









2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 11 - Whangamomona 2 : Cumulative Results

2 997 Tony Quinn Nissan 02:36:21 1
1 957 Clark Proctor Nissan 02:38:25 2
3 945 Glenn Inkster Mitsubishi 02:39:57 3
5 975 Steve Millen Nissan 02:40:11 4
4 926 Jason Gill Mitsubishi 02:40:49 5
6 998 Harry Dodson Nissan 02:43:18 6
10 917 Glenn Smith Mitsubishi 02:43:24 7
8 944 Rick Giddy Subaru 02:44:55 8
7 840 Martin Dippie Porsche 02:45:06 9
20 947 Brian Green Mitsubishi 02:48:35 10
18 775 Barry Hare BMW 02:48:41 11
16 670 Gary Murphy BMW 02:49:33 12
14 820 Richard Mehrtens MercedesBenz 02:49:46 13
13 748 Paul Halford Maserati 02:50:12 14
25 709 Tim James Porsche 02:52:42 15
12 601 Simon Clark BMW 02:52:43 16
15 845 Tim O'Connor Ferrari 02:52:50 17
22 894 Bob Boniface Porsche 02:54:15 18
17 641 Mark Cole BMW 02:54:23 19
24 861 David Rogers Mitsubishi 02:57:56 20


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> I'm following your thread on NAGTROC, thanks for the updates!
> 
> It is good to see recognisable R35s competing successfully.
> The GT1s and GT500s are all very cool, but not really related very closely to our cars.


Yes. The GT1 adn GT500 are race cars, I prefer the street cars. Cool race cars are good, they are fast, but don't share much with the real cars that people drive. Closer to NASCAR than street car. 

Clark Proctor is out, he blew an engine. Tony Quinn is fast. We hear though that he is going to use 8 tires, and incur a penalty. I think Steve may press hard today and tomorrow. 17 more stages. Its about 5 am in New Zealand right now. They should be starting up again at 7 am.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 17 - Manfeild

The final stage for today, and the 1/2 way point on stages. 17 down, 17 more to go over the next two days. Check back tomorrow morning for more updates.

Total cumulative time at the end of day 3

2 997 Tony Quinn Nissan 9 00:08:18 03:27:29 1
5 945 Glenn Inkster Mitsubishi 9 00:08:31 03:31:58 2
3 975 Steve Millen Nissan 9 00:08:18 03:31:59 3
4 926 Jason Gill Mitsubishi 9 00:08:28 03:32:56 4
7 998 Harry Dodson Nissan 9 00:08:34 03:35:23 5
8 840 Martin Dippie Porsche 8 00:08:35 03:38:55 6
6 917 Glenn Smith Mitsubishi 9 00:08:31 03:39:56 7
9 947 Brian Green Mitsubishi 9 00:08:44 03:43:41 8
16 775 Barry Hare BMW 7 00:09:08 03:45:08 9
13 670 Gary Murphy BMW 6 00:09:02 03:45:22 10
15 820 Richard Mehrtens MercedesBenz 8 00:09:07 03:46:08 11
42 944 Rick Giddy Subaru 9 00:11:30 03:47:33 12
40 957 Clark Proctor Nissan 9 00:11:30 03:47:57 13
20 709 Tim James Porsche 7 00:09:18 03:50:16 14
25 894 Bob Boniface Porsche 8 00:09:27 03:51:19 15
50 601 Simon Clark BMW 6 00:12:42 03:52:50 16
26 641 Mark Cole BMW 6 00:09:30 03:53:06 17
36 748 Paul Halford Maserati 7 00:10:41 03:57:10 18
10 845 Tim O'Connor Ferrari 8 00:08:46 03:57:40 19
19 855 Mike Walsh Mercedes-Benz 8 00:09:18 03:59:35 20
24 512 Bevan Claridge Holden 5 00:09:26 04:00:17 21
1 929 Peter Barnie Toyota 9 00:07:16 04:00:54 22
35 716 Mark Whyte Toyota 7 00:10:41 04:01:01 23
30 615 Robert Darrington BMW 6 00:09:43 04:01:24 24
23 643 Frans de Court BMW 6 00:09:24 04:01:53 25


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Bad luck for Doctor Proctor. Let's hope that Evo doesn't sneak into the lead!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Targa NZ - Day 1 on Vimeo

Dunlop Targa NZ Day 2 - Whangamomona! on Vimeo

http://www.stuff.co.nz/taranaki-daily-news/photo-video/video/4277727


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Targa New Zealand 2010: Day 4 – Racing Day 3 : STILLEN

"We have made it to New Plymouth and I am writing this update from a Beaurepairs Service Center. Tonight we went through the car for a mid-week check up, went through the oil change, checked brake wear, tires, etc. Also the guys are having to fix the front lip after a local at one of the lunch stops guided Steve straight into the curb when he was trying to get into the parking area for lunch. They had stacked up some blocks of wood to get over the curb and with three guys watching they guided him straight into the curb and pushed the front lip back! Mark and Joe have had a pretty easy week though compared to Newfoundland so I guess it’s good to keep them up for a night. All is good on the car and the teams spirits are high. "... Head over to the blog for more updates from Kyle on Day 3.. Targa New Zealand 2010: Day 4 – Racing Day 3 : STILLEN


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, I've been watching this over the couple of days from the website - This is the dream when I eventually get back to NZ lol:bowdown1:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 18 - Rangitikei - Day 4


1 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:17:33
2 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:17:36
3 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:17:39
4 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:17:40
5 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:17:42
6 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:17:42
7 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:17:47
8 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:17:55
9 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:18:03
10 840 Martin Dippie / Greg Ball Porsche GT3 RS 00:18:28


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 19 - Marton


1 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:12:01
2 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:12:02
3 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:12:07
4 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:12:13
5 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:12:14
6 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:12:15
7 818 Ross Johnson / Michael Patching Porsche 996 GT2 00:12:18
8 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:12:28
9 840 Martin Dippie / Greg Ball Porsche GT3 RS 00:12:30
10 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:12:31


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 20 - Windmill Alley - Day 4


1 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:05:34
2 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:05:36
3 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:05:37
4 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:05:38
5 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:05:41
6 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:05:41
7 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:05:46
8 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:05:46
9 840 Martin Dippie / Greg Ball Porsche GT3 RS 00:05:47
10 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:05:47


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 21 - Mangatainoka -Day 4



Cumulative results so far. Tony Quinn still holds nearly a 5 minute lead over Glenn Inkster in 2nd, and Steve Millen in 3rd place. Three more stages today. 


4 997 Tony Quinn Nissan 9 00:10:49 04:13:43 1
1 945 Glenn Inkster Mitsubishi 9 00:10:31 04:17:50 2
2 975 Steve Millen Nissan 9 00:10:31 04:18:01 3
6 926 Jason Gill Mitsubishi 9 00:10:53 04:19:28 4
3 998 Harry Dodson Nissan 9 00:10:35 04:21:22 5
11 917 Glenn Smith Mitsubishi 9 00:11:21 04:29:01 6
55 840 Martin Dippie Porsche 8 00:14:37 04:30:17 7
10 947 Brian Green Mitsubishi 9 00:11:19 04:32:28 8
24 775 Barry Hare BMW 7 00:11:59 04:35:35 9
17 670 Gary Murphy BMW 6 00:11:40 04:35:36 10


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 23 - Eketahuna Village

Stage 22 was canceled.

1 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:04:39
2 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:04:42
3 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:04:43
4 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:04:44
5 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:04:50
6 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:04:53
7 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:04:57
8 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:05:01
9 947 Brian Green / Fleur Pedersen Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X RS 00:05:04
10 820 Richard Mehrtens / Stephen Howard MercedesBenz CLK63 AMG Black 00:05:10


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Clark doesnt have very many miles in his car, btw....
Hes still used to driving his turbo v6 mk 1 escort....
Pity the engine popped.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 24 - Dreyers Rock - Day 4


4 997 Tony Quinn Nissan 9 00:15:16 04:33:43 1
1 945 Glenn Inkster Mitsubishi 9 00:14:52 04:37:24 2
6 975 Steve Millen Nissan 9 00:15:29 04:38:09 3
3 926 Jason Gill Mitsubishi 9 00:15:13 04:39:31 4
2 998 Harry Dodson Nissan 9 00:14:57 04:41:02 5
22 917 Glenn Smith Mitsubishi 9 00:16:37 04:50:43 6
13 947 Brian Green Mitsubishi 9 00:15:55 04:53:27 7
7 944 Rick Giddy Subaru 9 00:15:43 04:57:02 8
19 670 Gary Murphy BMW 6 00:16:24 04:57:12 9
20 775 Barry Hare BMW 7 00:16:26 04:57:19 10


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 25 - Gladstone - Day 4


Day 4 is over. Tony Quinn maintains his lead. Steve Millen drops back to 39 seconds behind Clark Inkster in his Mitsubishi Evo. Harry Dodson in his R35 GT-R is up to 5th spot. The final day with 9 stages starts on Saturday in New Zealand. The rumor is that Tony Quinn will have to take some extra tires at a one minute penalty for each tire.


5 997 Tony Quinn Nissan 9 00:05:31 04:39:14 1
3 945 Glenn Inkster Mitsubishi 9 00:05:24 04:42:48 2
1 975 Steve Millen Nissan 9 00:05:18 04:43:27 3
4 926 Jason Gill Mitsubishi 9 00:05:28 04:44:59 4
2 998 Harry Dodson Nissan 9 00:05:24 04:46:26 5
8 917 Glenn Smith Mitsubishi 9 00:05:38 04:56:21 6
13 947 Brian Green Mitsubishi 9 00:05:46 04:59:13 7
6 944 Rick Giddy Subaru 9 00:05:33 05:02:35 8
18 670 Gary Murphy BMW 6 00:05:53 05:03:05 9
17 820 Richard Mehrtens MercedesBenz 8 00:05:52 05:03:18 10


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Day 4 update over at the STILLEN blog. 

Targa New Zealand 2010: Day 5 – Racing Day 4 : STILLEN











"Wellington is a lot like it normally is…Cold…Windy…and a high probability of rain! Not a huge surprise yet very welcomed! We are holding strong in third place and Steve drove hard today and won a couple stages chipping away time at Quinn and Inkster. Inkster fought hard and also had a great showing and we are expecting tomorrow to bring an awesome battle! All three vehicles are running strong and working hard!"


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 26 - Shelly Bay

1 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R00:03:02
2 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:03:04
3 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:03:07
4 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:03:12
5 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:03:13
6 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:03:16
7 947 Brian Green / Fleur Pedersen Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X RS00:03:17
8 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:03:17
9 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:03:19
10 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:03:21


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Classic Results for Stage : 27 - Upper Hutt

1 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:09:20
2 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:09:23
3 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:09:28
4 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:09:36
5 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:09:36
6 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:09:38
7 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:09:40
8 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:09:50
9 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:09:55
10 818 Ross Johnson / Michael Patching Porsche 996 GT2 00:09:59


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 28 - Upper Hutt

1 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:09:10
2 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:09:18
3 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:09:19
4 944 Rick Giddy / Joel Giddy Subaru WRX STI 00:09:23
5 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:09:24
6 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:09:27
7 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:09:36
8 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:09:40
9 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:09:49
10 553 Adrian Dobbe / David Dobbe Nissan GT R32 00:09:54


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 29 - Moonshine


1 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:07:54
2 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:07:59
3 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:08:04
4 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:08:05
5 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:08:05
6 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:08:06
7 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:08:12
8 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:08:13
9 553 Adrian Dobbe / David Dobbe Nissan GT R32 00:08:16
10 947 Brian Green / Fleur Pedersen Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X RS 00:08:38


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Damn, those Evos are taking over!

How do they work out the current leader, or is the last result the current leader?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> Damn, those Evos are taking over!
> 
> How do they work out the current leader, or is the last result the current leader?


As of Stage 30. It looks like they are skipping Stage 31. Stage 32 is going on right now. The first time is the last stage time. The last number is the total cumulative time. 

1 997 Tony Quinn Nissan 9 00:06:45 05:16:27 1
2 945 Glenn Inkster Mitsubishi 9 00:06:46 05:19:02 2
3 975 Steve Millen Nissan 9 00:06:47 05:19:56 3
5 926 Jason Gill Mitsubishi 9 00:06:59 05:22:15 4
8 998 Harry Dodson Nissan 9 00:07:02 05:23:36 5
11 917 Glenn Smith Mitsubishi 9 00:07:06 05:34:25 6
15 947 Brian Green Mitsubishi 9 00:07:14 05:38:23 7
19 820 Richard Mehrtens MercedesBenz 8 00:07:21 05:43:32 8
27 670 Gary Murphy BMW 6 00:07:34 05:43:53 9
12 840 Martin Dippie Porsche 8 00:07:13 05:44:19 10
26 775 Barry Hare BMW 7 00:07:34 05:44:40 11
65 944 Rick Giddy Subaru 9 00:09:59 05:46:11 12
16 709 Tim James Porsche 7 00:07:20 05:47:53 13
17 716 Mark Whyte Toyota 7 00:07:20 05:53:30 14
22 641 Mark Cole BMW 6 00:07:27  05:54:29 15


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 32 - Paekakariki


It looks like Stage 31 was skipped.


1 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:06:48
2 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:06:48
3 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:06:49
4 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:06:54
5 732 Alan Raynor / Tanja Lucklow Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 00:06:58
6 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:06:58
7 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R3500:07:01
8 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:07:02
9 818 Ross Johnson / Michael Patching Porsche 996 GT2 00:07:04
10 716 Mark Whyte / Tracey Lance Toyota Alteza 00:07:04


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Modern Results for Stage : 33 - Makara

1 940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:08:50
2 945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:08:53
3 926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:08:54
4 997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:08:56
5 975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:08:57
6 998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:08:57
7 917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:09:01
8 818 Ross Johnson / Michael Patching Porsche 996 GT2 00:09:04
9 553 Adrian Dobbe / David Dobbe Nissan GT R32 00:09:13
10 947 Brian Green / Fleur Pedersen Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X RS 00:09:20


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2010 Dunlop Targa - Classic Results for Stage : 34 - Shelly Bay

Final stage of the rally. It looks like Tony Quinn will take the overall win. 2nd place will go to Glenn Inkster, and 3rd place should go to Steve Millen. Lets see if any penalties shake anything up in the final results.

917 Glenn Smith / Andy Lowe Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X 00:03:05
940 Leigh Hopper / Michelle Bain Subaru Impreza WRX Sti Spec c 00:03:08
945 Glenn Inkster / Spencer Winn Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 00:03:09
998 Harry Dodson / Glenn Cupit Nissan GT-R35 00:03:09
947 Brian Green / Fleur Pedersen Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X RS 00:03:11
975 Steve Millen / Philip Adamson Nissan Stillen GT-R 00:03:12
997 Tony Quinn / Naomi Tillett Nissan R35 GT-R 00:03:13
926 Jason Gill / Jody Somervell Mitsubishi EVO9 GT 00:03:15
818 Ross Johnson / Michael Patching Porsche 996 GT2 00:03:17
553 Adrian Dobbe / David Dobbe Nissan GT R32 00:03:18
788 Graeme Wong / George Pterson Subaru WRX Sti Spec C 00:03:22 

Dunlop Targa Rally New Zealand Day 5 Results - Last Day | 2009 Nissan GT-R


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Dunlop Targa New Zealand Final Results

http://www.2009gtr.com/2010/10/dunlop-targ...al-results.html

Pos. Car No. Driver/Co Driver Vehicle Class Time Penalty Corrected Time Event Time Event Pos
6 997 Tony Quinn Nissan 9 00:03:13 05:35:24 1
3 945 Glenn Inkster Mitsubishi 9 00:03:09 05:37:52 2
7 975 Steve Millen Nissan 9 00:03:12 05:38:54 3
9 926 Jason Gill Mitsubishi 9 00:03:15 05:41:26 4
4 998 Harry Dodson Nissan 9 00:03:09 05:42:43 5
1 917 Glenn Smith Mitsubishi 9 00:03:05 05:53:29 6
5 947 Brian Green Mitsubishi 9 00:03:11 05:58:00 7
34 820 Richard Mehrtens MercedesBenz 8 00:03:36 06:03:48 8
32 670 Gary Murphy BMW 6 00:03:35 06:04:19 9
17 840 Martin Dippie Porsche 8 00:03:23 06:04:22 10


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well done Tony Quinn!

Phew I though the Evo was going to sneak in at the last minute for a moment...

Would like to know the spec of Tony's car, we pretty much know Steve Millen's. Is there a max power limit for the Targa?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> Well done Tony Quinn!
> 
> Phew I though the Evo was going to sneak in at the last minute for a moment...
> 
> Would like to know the spec of Tony's car, we pretty much know Steve Millen's. Is there a max power limit for the Targa?


I am interested in Tony Quinns spec also. The car is fast, the driver is fast. His 2nd win. There is a horsepower and weight limit. The R35 with driver, navigator minimum is right around 4050 lbs. So they are not light cars. Closer to a street spec than a race spec. 

We were hoping for Clark Proctors car to do a bit better, and battle with Quinn enough to sneak into place a little further into the event.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

YouTube - STILLEN R35 GT-R at 2010 Targa New Zealand Rally - Steve Millen


----------

